# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Մսեղեն

## Ռեդ

Ձեր կարծիքը մսի մասին :Smile: 
Ո՞ր կենդանու միսն եք սիրում ուտել և ինչ վիճակում  :Hands Up: 
Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ ոչխարի խաշլամա  :Love: 
Չեմ սիրում ուտել քյաբաբ  :Bad:

----------

sharick (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ձեր կարծիքը մսի մասին


Մսակեր եմ, միս սիրում եմ :Smile: 




> Ո՞ր կենդանու միսն եք սիրում ուտել և ինչ վիճակում


Դե իհարկե խոզի չալաղաջ խորոված վիճակում :Hands Up: 
Սիրում եմ նաև ձկան միս, հատկապես սիգ, իշխան և թառափ:




> Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ ոչխարի խաշլամա


Երևի ուզում էիր ասել գառի՞ խաշլամա :Think:  Ոչխարի խաշլաման ուտելու բան չէ :Bad: 




> Չեմ սիրում ուտել քյաբաբ


Քյաբաբ սիրում եմ, եթե իհարկե կարողացել են ինչպես հարկն ա պատրաստել:


Հ.Գ. Իբր քիչ սոված էի, էսքան համով բաների մասին խոսելուց հետո լրիվ սովածացա: Հիմա ստամոքսս երևի մտածում ա՝ իր տերը մեռել ա :Sad:

----------


## Հովհաննես

Ավելի շատ ես եղնիկի խորոված եմ սիրում, ոչխարի խորոված ու տավարի ու խոզի մսերով տոլմա :Hands Up:

----------


## FactorX

Հավի միս
Ձուկ
Խոզի խորոված  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ես սիրում եմ խոզի խորոված և հավի միս ցանկացած վիճակում :Tongue: .Իսկ ոչխարի մսից ուղղակի զզվում եմ :Bad:

----------


## Gayl

Ձկան խորովածը վերջնա :Hands Up: :

----------

sharick (04.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ցանկացած տեսակի մսեղեն ցանկացած ձևով պատրատսված  :Smile:

----------


## Surveyr

Երևի թե ցանկացած տեսակի մսեղենը, ամեն դեպքում մի քիչ թռչնամսի նախընտրությամբ:

  Ու մեկել 2  ոսկյա կանոն՝

 1. Միսն ուտել լավագույն դեպքում միայն կանաչեղենի հետ  (առանց հաց, կարտոֆիլ, ձավարեղեն և այլն)

 2. Աղացած միս չոգտագործել ընդհանրապես

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 2. Աղացած միս չոգտագործել ընդհանրապես


տոլմա չուտե՞նք  :Unsure:

----------


## sharick

> Ձեր կարծիքը մսի մասին
> Ո՞ր կենդանու միսն եք սիրում ուտել և ինչ վիճակում 
> Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ ոչխարի խաշլամա 
> Չեմ սիրում ուտել քյաբաբ


Ես ել քյաբաբ չեմ սիրում  :Bad:

----------


## sharick

Ամենաշատը խոզի միս եմ սիրում , կամ տավարի մսի լանգետ :Smile: 
ձուկ , բայց ոչ ամեն տեսակի:                                                հավի մսից զզվում եմ :Bad: 

Բայց   հաճախակի չեմ ուտում, շուտ եմ հոգնում մսեղենից

----------


## ministr

Ո~նց չեմ հասկանում բուսակերներին....

----------

Annushka (07.05.2009), Chilly (08.05.2009)

----------


## sharick

> 2. Աղացած միս չոգտագործել ընդհանրապես



Ինչի?

----------


## sharick

[QUOTE=Արևհատիկ;1671653]Ես սիրում եմ խոզի խորոված 

Ես էլ :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ո~նց չեմ հասկանում բուսակերներին....


Ջնջի էդ նկարը, ախորժակս բացվեց  :Sad:

----------


## sharick

> Ջնջի էդ նկարը, ախորժակս բացվեց


 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Միս, օօօօ… , ինչպես կարելի ա չսիրել, ախր շատ համով ա, ամեն տեսակի միս, ձուկ, խոզ, ճտճտան հավիկ  :Nyam:  , մսից լավ բան չկա:

----------


## ministr

> Ջնջի էդ նկարը, ախորժակս բացվեց


Բացվեց զանգի Արտաշնոց կամ Պռոշյան մի տեղ  :Hands Up: 

Պահ պահ պահ.. էս ինչ ենք անում!!!

----------

Annushka (07.05.2009), Ձայնալար (07.05.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

> Ձեր կարծիքը մսի մասին
> Ո՞ր կենդանու միսն եք սիրում ուտել և ինչ վիճակում 
> Անձամբ ես սիրում եմ ոչխարի խաշլամա 
> Չեմ սիրում ուտել քյաբաբ


Միսը ուտելու բան չի, բայց ուտում եմ: Տանել չեմ կարում քյաբաբ:  :Bad:  
Ամենից շատ սիրում եմ ձկնեղեն, հետո թռչնամիս:

----------


## Surveyr

> տոլմա չուտե՞նք


 :Nea: ,  չնայած եթե 100%  առողջ մարսողական համակարգ ունես, ու էդ 100-ի աստիճանական նվազումը էնքան էլ չի անհանգստացնում, արխային կեր,  :Smile: 

  ամեն դեպքում ասեմ ինչու

 Նախ աղացած միսը շատ ավելի դժվար է մարսվում,  ու հետո  տոլման ինքը իրենով ենթադրում է բրնձի ու մսի(երբեմն մի քանի տեսակ) համատեղում, իսկ նման խառնուրդի նորմալ յուրացումը(մարսումը) օրգանիզմի համար անիրագործելի խնդիր է:

 Ես որ մի 8 ամիսա արդեն չեմ ուտում :Yes: , ճիշտա երբեմն շատ դժվար է, բայց հլա որ դիմանում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ինչքան որ ինձ է հայտնի, եթե մարդ լինի բացարձակ առողջ, ապա մսի պահանջ պիտի որ չզգա։
Բայց եթե զգում եք, ապա պետք չի զոռով զսպել։

Ես շատ եմ սիրում երշիկեղեն (հատկապես կաթնային), չնայած լսել են, որ դրանք ուտելու բան չեն։  :LOL:  Բայց դե ջհանդամ։  :LOL:  Ավելի լավ ա մարդավարի, երշիկ ուտելով 70 տարի ապրլ, քան 115 տարեկանում սովից մեռնել։  :Lol2: 

Շատ եմ սիրում խորոված  :Nyam: , բայց յուղային մասերը տանել չեմ կարում։  :Bad: 
Զզվում եմ հնդկահավի մսից։  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## ministr

> Ինչքան որ ինձ է հայտնի, եթե մարդ լինի բացարձակ առողջ, ապա մսի պահանջ պիտի որ չզգա


 :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  ինչի?

----------


## Rammstein

> ինչի?


Որովհետեւ միսը պարունակում է բազմաթիվ վնասակար նյութեր` շլակներ եւն։ Միսը շուտ է մարդուն ծերացնում...

----------

Second Chance (08.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Տենց վատ բան լիներ երեխեքին չէին տա

----------

Լուսաբեր (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Որովհետեւ միսը պարունակում է բազմաթիվ վնասակար նյութեր` շլակներ եւն։ Միսը շուտ է մարդուն ծերացնում...


Վայ լավ էլի .... 

Ու ի՞նչ, հազարամյակներով կերելա մարդ միսը ու տեսեք 21-րդ դարում նոր հասկացել,որ վնասա.... 

Կերել եմ,ուտում եմ ու կուտեմ  :Nyam:  
Մեկ էլ ամենահամով բաները մսից են պատրաստում   :Tongue:

----------

Փոքրիկ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Վայ լավ էլի .... 
> 
> Ու ի՞նչ, հազարամյակներով կերելա մարդ միսը ու տեսեք 21-րդ դարում նոր հասկացել,որ վնասա.... 
> 
> Կերել եմ,ուտում եմ ու կուտեմ  
> Մեկ էլ ամենահամով բաները մսից են պատրաստում


 :Love: միսիիիիիիիիիիիիիիիկ
ես իրան սիրում եմ :Blush: ... ոնց չսիրենք մեր խոզի խորովածը, հատկապես թոնիրի... քուֆթա :Nyam: , խաշլամա... 

 :Angry2: խորոված եմ ուզում, հենց հիմա :Not I:

----------

Սամվել (14.05.2009)

----------


## Annushka

> Ո~նց չեմ հասկանում բուսակերներին....


Աաաաա, էս ինչ դաժան նկար ա:  :Acute: Մենք հիմա խորոված ենք ուզում  :Crazy: .. քո արածը քո դուրն եկա՞վ, այ տղա  :LOL:  Օֆիսում չլինեինք, կարելի էր գզզել: :Nyam:

----------


## ministr

> Որովհետեւ միսը պարունակում է բազմաթիվ վնասակար նյութեր` շլակներ եւն։ Միսը շուտ է մարդուն ծերացնում...


Եթե էն ֆասթ ֆուդի հիմար մսերի հետ ես համաձայն եմ: 
Բայց ինչ վերաբերում ա օրգանիկ , մաքուր մսին ոչ մի շլակ էլ չկա... ինչ էլ որ կա օրգանիզմը դրանք լավ էլ մշակում չեզոքացնումա... վառ ապացույց մեր 100 տարի ապրած պապերը: Մարդն առանց սպիտակուցների ոնց կարա լավ լինի? Ինչքան պտի լոբի ու ծաղկակաղամբ ուտես որ տեղը հանես...

----------

Annushka (07.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Որովհետեւ միսը պարունակում է բազմաթիվ վնասակար նյութեր` շլակներ եւն։ Միսը շուտ է մարդուն ծերացնում...


Տենց բան չկա: Առանց մսի մարդը չի կարա օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ բոլոր սննադնյութերն ու սպիտակուցները ստանա: Հորս տատը ամեն օր միս էր ուտում, մի բաժակ արաղ կոնձում, ու մեկ էլ աղաջուր էր խմում օրը մի բաժակ/տենց էլ չհասկացանք ինչի համար/: Ջահել-ջահել 96 տարեկան մահացավ: Բայց 96 տարեկանում նենց տեսք ուներ, որ հիմա էդ տեսքի 50 տարեկան կին էլ կարելի ա տեսնել:

----------

Annushka (07.05.2009), ministr (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ամենալավ ապացույցը ճապոնացիք ու չինացիք են որ կյանքներում կարմիր միս կերած չկան  :Wink:  
Հիմա ովքեր են ավելի երկարակյաց, ճապոնացիք, թե պապերը???  :Tongue:   Պապերը բացի միս ուտելուց նաև օրը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ սար են իջել բարձրացել, իսկ դու ամբողջ օրը օֆիսում նստած ես  :Tongue: 
Այնպես որ` հնարավոր չի որոշել, միս ուտելու համար են երկար ապրել, թե միս ուտելուն вопреки,  երկար են ապրել 

Բայց հատուկ ոչինչ պետք չի անել, եթե օրգանիզմդ միս ա ուզում, պետք ա ուտես  :Wink:

----------

Elmo (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ամենալավ ապացույցը ճապոնացիք ու չինացիք են որ կյանքներում կարմիր միս կերած չկան  
> Հիմա ովքեր են ավելի երկարակյաց, ճապոնացիք, թե պապերը???   Պապերը բացի միս ուտելուց նաև օրը մի քանի տասնյակ անգամ սար են իջել բարձրացել, իսկ դու ամբողջ օրը օֆիսում նստած ես 
> Այնպես որ` հնարավոր չի որոշել, միս ուտելու համար են երկար ապրել, թե միս ուտելուն вопреки,  երկար են ապրել 
> 
> Բայց հատուկ ոչինչ պետք չի անել, եթե օրգանիզմդ միս ա ուզում, պետք ա ուտես


Ճապոնացիք ու չինացիք էլ են լիքը ուրիշ բաներ արել բացի միս չուտելուց, իրանք էլ կարողա դրա համար են երկար ապրում  :Pardon:

----------


## Second Chance

> Մարդն առանց սպիտակուցների ոնց կարա լավ լինի? Ինչքան պտի լոբի ու ծաղկակաղամբ ուտես որ տեղը հանես...


 Բայց միայն լոբին ու ծաղկակաղամբն ե՞ն սպիտակուց պարունակում: Բնության մեջ սպտաուցների աղբյուրը շատ շատ է ,և  միսը ամենավատ յուրացվողն է դրանցից մարդու օրգանիզմի համար:

----------


## comet

> Բացվեց զանգի Արտաշնոց կամ Պռոշյան մի տեղ 
> 
> Պահ պահ պահ.. էս ինչ ենք անում!!!


Խորոված եմ ուզուուուուուուում :Tongue:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց միայն լոբին ու ծաղկակաղամբն ե՞ն սպիտակուց պարունակում: Բնության մեջ սպտաուցների աղբյուրը շատ շատ է ,և  մ*իսը ամենավատ յուրացվողն է* դրանցից մարդու օրգանիզմի համար:


դե յուրացնողից ա կախված: Օրինակ ես յուրացման հետ խնդիր չունեմ:

----------


## Chilly

> դե յուրացնողից ա կախված: Օրինակ ես յուրացման հետ խնդիր չունեմ:


 հա դե ես դեռ չեմ տեսել մի հայ, որ յուրացումների հետ խնդիրներ ունենա  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ՄԻՍ ՖՈՐԵՎԵՐ, յանի քո ձեռով, բնության գրկում, խաղողի փեդի վրա արած, խոզի բաստուրմա դրած չալաղաջի խորովածից (իրա բռնած լավաշով) համով բա՞ն ...

----------

Elmo (08.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Բայց միայն լոբին ու ծաղկակաղամբն ե՞ն սպիտակուց պարունակում: Բնության մեջ սպտաուցների աղբյուրը շատ շատ է ,և  միսը ամենավատ յուրացվողն է դրանցից մարդու օրգանիզմի համար:


Ամենաշատը դրանք են պարունակում... էլի կա?

----------


## Second Chance

> Ամենաշատը դրանք են պարունակում... էլի կա?


Իհարկե`  ձուն, պանիրը, կաթնաշոռը, կաթը , ընկույզը, արևածաղկի սերմը, ոլոռը, սունկը ցորենը, բադրիջանը...

----------


## sharick

Ճիշտ ա շաաատ համով ա խոզուկի միսը , բայց ես մի  տեղ կարդացել եմ , որ  բթացնում ա ուղեղն եդ միսը :Smile:   :Sad:   :Wink:   Ճիշտ եմ ասում 
բայց միս չուտելն էլ մի բան չի  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Եկեք մի կտոր հաց ուտենք

----------


## sharick

Համով նկար չի  :Sad:  
ախորժակս փակվեց

----------


## ministr

Դե ջիջիլ

----------

VisTolog (18.02.2012)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Անկեղծանամ երեխեք ջան.  ամեն տեսակի միս էլ սիրում եմ:

----------


## armen9494

Ո՜նց չէի տեսել ես էս թեման... :Love: 
Իսկը իմ համար ա: Մսեղենից համարյա ամեն ինչ սիրում եմ, բայց ամեն մեկը իր ձևով պատրաստված:
Դե խոզի խորովածի մասին էլ չխոսեմ :Nyam: 
Բայց ավելի շատ սիրում եմ մանղալի վրա (արքադով՝ խաղողի փայտով) արվածը, քան թոնիրինը: Թոնիրում խոզը էն չի լինում: Իսկ այ գառի միսը սիրում եմ թոնիրի սարքածը՝ շատ սոչնի ա լինում :Love: 
Մեկ էլ մենակ մի անգամ եմ կերել գառի խորովածը փարդայով. արված էր մանղալի վրա, բայց ի՜նչ մուրազ էր :Love: 
Դե հավի մսի համար ուշքս չի գնում, բայց վատիկը չի, զբաղվել կարելի ա  :Jpit: 

Շատ կուզեմ փորձեմ եղնիկի ու արջի միս: Եղնիկինը լսել եմ, որ շա՜տ համով ա, իսկ արջինը ինչ-որ տարորինակ թթվաշություն ունի. գիտեմ, կարող ա դուրս չգա, բայց փորձել ուզում եմ:

Մեկ էլ թող բարբարոսություն չթվա, բայց կուզեի մարդու միսը փորձել :Blush:

----------


## armen9494

> Ճիշտ ա շաաատ համով ա խոզուկի միսը , բայց ես մի  տեղ կարդացել եմ , որ  բթացնում ա ուղեղն եդ միսը    Ճիշտ եմ ասում


որ ըտենց լիներ ես հիմա պտի բութ մեռնեի  :Sad:   :LOL:

----------


## erexa

Ամենաշատը, տավարի և տնական նապաստակի միսն եմ սիրում:  :Love:

----------


## armen9494

> Ամենաշատը, տավարի և տնական նապաստակի միսն եմ սիրում:


տավարինը խորոված արա՞ծ

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մեկ էլ թող բարբարոսություն չթվա, բայց կուզեի մարդու միսը փորձել


Անթրոպոֆագ  :Scare: 

Հա, ի դեպ, փետրվարի 20-ին մեկնարկում է Մեծ պահոց 48-օրյա շրջանը:  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (19.02.2012), VisTolog (18.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Շատ կուզեմ փորձեմ եղնիկի ու արջի միս: Եղնիկինը լսել եմ, որ շա՜տ համով ա, իսկ արջինը ինչ-որ տարորինակ թթվաշություն ունի. գիտեմ, կարող ա դուրս չգա, բայց փորձել ուզում եմ:
> 
> Մեկ էլ թող բարբարոսություն չթվա, բայց կուզեի մարդու միսը փորձել


  աչքիս բնապահպանները Մաշտոցի պուրակից հետո քեզ անդրադառնան :LOL:

----------

E-la Via (19.02.2012)

----------


## armen9494

> Անթրոպոֆագ


Անթրոպոֆագը վը՞րն ի, ես գեղացի տղա եմ, ըտենց բաներից բան չեմ հասկանըմ  :Jpit: 



> Հա, ի դեպ, փետրվարի 20-ին մեկնարկում է Մեծ պահոց 48-օրյա շրջանը:


Բա սենց լուրը սենց միանգամից կասե՞ն... :Sad: 





> աչքիս բնապահպանները Մաշտոցի պուրակից հետո քեզ անդրադառնան


սսսսս, մարդու բան չասես :Secret:

----------

Varzor (20.02.2012), Գեա (18.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> Անթրոպոֆագը վը՞րն ի, ես գեղացի տղա եմ, ըտենց բաներից բան չեմ հասկանըմ


Էտի մարդակերն աԱրմ ջան  :Wink: 
Մարդու միս փորձելուց առաջ էլ խորհուրդ կտամ նախապես ճշտել, թե դա մարդու որ մասից է կոնկրետ, թե ինչպիս կյանքով է ապրել այդ մարդը (հանկարծ գոմայգու բնակիչներից չլնի  :Jpit:  ), արդյոք ինչ ազգության է պատկանել եւ այլն:
Տո այ պոլիտեխնիկցի, ինստիտուտում քիչ եք իրար միս ուտում, հիմա էլ ուզում ես ինստիտուտից դուրս փորձե՞լ  :LOL: 

Բայց էսի լրիվ քո թեման ա, դե թող պինդ բռնվեն  :Jpit:

----------

armen9494 (02.03.2012)

----------

